# slp lm1 and lm2 differences



## 04GoatLady (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok first my apologies if this is a dumb question but I'm stumped. 

I bought an 04 gto auto. Monday and it came with SLP stainless exhaust system. It has oval mufflers and is pretty loud but not the loudest I have heard by far. 

I'm trying to figure out if its loudmouth1 or loudmouth 2. I have read lm1 is louder and resonates more in the cab. 

Does anyone know any physical characteristics that would help differentiate the two easily?


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

dont know if there is a difference in the casing but if your can slip one off and there is anything inside it will be LM2...The LM1 has nothing inside because it is actually a resonator designed originally for race boats


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

SLP ONLINE - PRODUCT LIST

This may help you. LMI are resonators without baffeling and LMII mufflers are larger in diameter with baffeling.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i think if you had LM1s you'd know. my friend has them for his GTO and its insanely loud inside the car. i'd bet you have LM2


----------



## ShawnPatrick (Feb 25, 2010)

*Agreed*



KyleGT05usmc said:


> i think if you had LM1s you'd know. my friend has them for his GTO and its insanely loud inside the car. i'd bet you have LM2


:agree I also recently purchased a 2004 GTO A4 and have been looking it over with a buddy of mine to see what all has been done to the car... we've determined the previous owner butchered the stock exhaust and threw some SLP resonators on where the mufflers used to be. This makes the car loud as hell on the inside, especially around 2100 RPM. 

I'm not an expert but I have to think that, as loud as my goat is from the driver's seat, you'd know if you had the resonators versus the mufflers.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks to me that the LM2 is alot fatter on the body part compared to the LM1


----------

